# Anybody get a searzall yet?



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2014)

I've seen that people have started receiving their searzalls from the kick starter campaign, anybody here recieve one yet? I'm really interested to hear how they perform.


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am still waiting for mine, it was suppose to be released in June past, will let you know when it comes and how it performs.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Oct 17, 2014)

Nope, but those are some happy looking new yorkers


----------



## knyfeknerd (Oct 17, 2014)

What about the golden egg thing? Did anybody get one?


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 17, 2014)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Nope, but those are some happy looking new yorkers



I'm certain this is what the developers had in mind when they designed the product haha


----------



## daveb (Oct 17, 2014)

There's a discussion on egullet where a couple people have received them. I'm open but this toy has not made my list yet.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm not a fan of blowtorching food period. I e found it to be largely gimmicky cooking wise but it can make your finished product prettier. The problem I have is that I can't get beyond the gas aftertaste. 

I've got the itwanabe and had high Modernist cooking expectations of cooking this without turning the stove on but so far other than tweaking chicken skin from a Ballottine, Im not impressed with blowtorched foods.


----------



## wellminded1 (Oct 18, 2014)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I'm not a fan of blowtorching food period. I e found it to be largely gimmicky cooking wise but it can make your finished product prettier. The problem I have is that I can't get beyond the gas aftertaste.
> 
> I've got the itwanabe and had high Modernist cooking expectations of cooking this without turning the stove on but so far other than tweaking chicken skin from a Ballottine, Im not impressed with blowtorched foods.




This product apparently gets rid of the "torch taste", we will see. We will see.


----------



## Chifunda (Oct 18, 2014)

Yeah, I had high hopes of being able to brown meat from the sous vide without the hot cast iron and the resultant smoke. (Our hood fan is really a cruel joke.)

My biggest complaint is the flame incinerates any rub, spices, pepper, etc. and makes them taste bitter. Besides, the torch frightens my dog.


----------



## JCHine (Oct 26, 2014)

Still waiting for mine....


----------



## JCHine (Dec 6, 2014)

The comment on burning rubs is spot on but then again so do fry pans that hot. There is no torch taint that I can pick up and it has been pretty handy at getting things brown. 

One thing to note; it will not render fat from under chicken skin for some reason so the effect can be a little odd after sous vide cooking.

All things considered it is a pretty neat tool.


----------

